
Java 6 vs. Java 7 vs. Java 8 between 2013 – 2016 usage stats - ivom2gi
https://plumbr.eu/blog/java/java-version-and-vendor-data-analyzed-2016-edition
======
marteffyo
tl;dr; Java 7 still below Java 8, Java 6 phasing out quickly shrinking 2x each
year

~~~
ivom2gi
Well, this is definitely one way how to aggregate it. Next time will contact
you to craft a catching headline for the article.

